# Módulo GSM (ADH8066) controlado mediante PIC



## Epsilon741 (Ago 25, 2011)

Buenas, tengo el *módulo GSM ADH8066* conectado a un PIC, con él he conseguido hacer llamadas a teléfonos móviles pero* no hay forma de enviar SMS*.

En el programa que tengo hecho (en lenguaje C), *hay un momento en el que el módulo deja de responderme a los comandos AT, o me responde sólo con un salto de línea* sin más. 

¿os ha pasado algo parecido a alguien de vosotros/as? 


El resultado que me gustaría conseguir sería algo parecido a lo que hacen en este vídeo, pero enviándole los comandos desde el PIC
Lo de llamar a móvil sí sale, pero el envío de SMS no me funciona enviándole yo los mismos comandos que salen allí (cambiando el número de teléfono, claro está) 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQ_I-boW3uo

Gracias,
Epsilon741


----------



## Tratante (Ago 25, 2011)

Checa las ligas de esta pagina...

http://www.sparkfun.com/products/10138

Saludos


----------



## Epsilon741 (Ago 26, 2011)

ok, gracias, aunque ya he consultado esa página cientos de veces, incluyendo sus documentos y los comentarios de abajo y no hay forma..


----------



## Epsilon741 (Ago 30, 2011)

*Conseguí solucionar el problema*, pongo aquí la solución por si a alguien lee este post y le ocurre lo mismo. (Es muy frustrante cuando uno encuentra a alguien preguntando exactamente lo mismo que se necesita pero luego no hay respuestas ni soluciones, jejeje)

El asunto era que, al emitir el comando CSQ para ver la señal disponible (que tienes que tener conectada una antena para que te salga algo de señal), pues, yo recogía la respuesta con una función que diseñé que consistía en recoger y mostrar por pantalla todos los caracteres hasta recibir "el indicativo del fin de la respuesta", es decir "los saltos de línea <CR><LF>".

El problema estaba en que, la instrucción CSQ, no da una sola línea de respuesta sino dos (+CSQ: x,99 y otra línea con OK).
El programa se quedaba bloqueado al no recoger esta segunda línea, y, aunque funcionaban instrucciones como llamar (que no entrega respuestas) no iban las instrucciones necesarias para los SMS, que sí tienen respuestas.

Para todo esto, una gran ayuda es tratar antes de comunicarte con el módulo GSM mediante el hyperterminal, y una vez hecho desde allí, traspasar todo a instrucciones del PIC.

Un saludo,
Epsilon741


----------



## dddhhhrrr (Dic 21, 2011)

hola, seria posible que postearas o me permitieras ver de alguna forma el codigo y el circuito electronico para lograr que este modulo funcione? he tratado de seguir las recomendaciones de la hoja de especificaciones, pero si las sigo, la red celular deja de funcionar, y si no las sigo, no me puedo comunicar con el modulo por serial, no se si sea hardware o software mi problema, espero me puedas ayudar. gracias!


----------



## Novatu (Ene 12, 2012)

me interesa lograr enviar y recibir datos con PIC via GSM, tiene algun ejemplo con el que pueda comenzar?, no he encontrado nada que me sirva en internet.


----------



## vdfe (Ene 19, 2012)

Epsilon741 dijo:


> Buenas, tengo el *módulo GSM ADH8066* conectado a un PIC, con él he conseguido hacer llamadas a teléfonos móviles pero* no hay forma de enviar SMS*.
> 
> En el programa que tengo hecho (en lenguaje C), *hay un momento en el que el módulo deja de responderme a los comandos AT, o me responde sólo con un salto de línea* sin más.
> 
> ...



oye, donde compraste el modulo, estoy en mexico pero donde los tienen dice que no tienen envio para aca, tu donde lo compraste? saludos


----------



## adrianjpc (Mar 22, 2013)

Hola buenas tardes a todos. Para que funcione su modulo tienen que programar ejecutando el siguiente comando desde la hyperterminal de windows. 

AT+CSMP=17,167,0,16 <ENTER>

con esto queda resuelto el problema de envió de mensajes. Saludos


----------

